# DIY Bow Display Rack - Redwood Burl



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

looks good


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

looks great, too bad i dont have a nice enough bow to mount on a wall :embara:, but makes me think of ideas for a gun mount i might could use.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice job! That looks awesome!


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice!

Did you consider using a contrasting wood to cover the heads of the bolts? Or sections of antlers?

I'd be nervous the exposed bolt heads would scratch the finish of the bow....


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

That looks gorgeous, if I eve get around to it I'd like to try making one with antlers as the hangers.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for a piece of wood like that?


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a beautiful piece of wood. I'd like to know what a piece of wood like that costs as well.


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

That is one of the prettiest peices of wood I've laid eyes on! Beautiful mount for a beautiful Hoyt!


----------



## jareed58 (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful Wood and Craftsmanship.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

creative!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Now that there is quality Mr!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

sweet project!


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I would take those bolts off, it ruins a very nice pc of wood. 

Options
1 - wooden dowel. Maple would look nice, strong. And you can use your epoxied nuts. Just drill out the dowel part way and epoxy in a pc of threaded rod. And wood will not need a rubber hose.

2 - brass rod(would look stunning against the dark burl. Thread the rod and you can reuse your attachment points already installed. And if you take a palm sander to the rod with 150 grit it will leave a very nice pattern to the rod.(like jeweling) Get some clear hose to slip on brass rod. 

3 - cut off the bolt heads and at least paint the dang things. Or use plastic dip.


So close to a stunning bow rack. Oh and to lighten. Tung does not penetrate all that far. Sand the surface with 400grit. Sand till it gets lighter and then use a poly over it, this should prevent it from getting to dark. Oil is nice to pop the grain but to much and you figured out what happens. Next time you use an oil just wipe on and wipe off, let dry and topcoat with a poly and wax after at least a weeks cure time for that nice feel.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

turned out very nice! only thing I can think of that I might change would be covering the bolts. well done!


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

With that wood I would have used Real antler for the Pegs with a little felt to protect the bow. Other wise fantastic job!


----------



## Jtipton (Jun 10, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Get it back to what it looked like in the third picture down if possible.
What a beautiful piece of work, you have inspired me, I will be making enquiries about getting a piece of wood to do the same.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, that's an awesome piece of art work there. I do agree that either wooden dowels or brass rods would look better though.

That tung oil really makes the figure pop. Beautiful piece of wood you chose.


----------



## casacelw (Jan 10, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the great compliments and ideas.

There are alot of good ideas out there for other hangers, I personally like the industrial look of the bolts, didn't want it to be too pretty. Puts a little 'man cave' ness to it. Although the solid brass rod with clear rubber is a great idea. I thought of turning the pegs out of maple burl but decided against it to leave the attention on the one piece.

Thanks for the Tip on lightening the tung through sanding... I think it penetrated deeper than 400 grit would get me especially on the porous redwood. But I am good with the way it came out.

The wood cost me $80 bucks. I probably over paid a bit but it was perfect for the project. It is hard to fund burl in that big of a slab let alone with it being completely natural edged, which was important to me.


----------



## casacelw (Jan 10, 2009)

bldtrailer said:


> With that wood I would have used Real antler for the Pegs with a little felt to protect the bow. Other wise fantastic job!


I'm just not a fan of stag hangers or handles... I know that is weird for a hunter, just me...


----------



## casacelw (Jan 10, 2009)

Irish Sitka said:


> Get it back to what it looked like in the third picture down if possible.
> What a beautiful piece of work, you have inspired me, I will be making enquiries about getting a piece of wood to do the same.
> Thanks for posting.


Agreed, should have quit after the first coat...


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome job - can't wait to see the wife's face when I come home with some crazy piece of wood in the near future!


----------



## casacelw (Jan 10, 2009)

Atchison said:


> Awesome job - can't wait to see the wife's face when I come home with some crazy piece of wood in the near future!


It was definetly hard to explain when it showed up in a box, looking completly benign as an unfinished piece of wood does...


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

gorgeous peice of redwood there. Did you source it locally or online?


----------



## casacelw (Jan 10, 2009)

z79outlaw said:


> gorgeous peice of redwood there. Did you source it locally or online?


The good ole ebay... No redwoods in South TX!!!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cool! Great job!


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

If you wish not to sand. You can do mineral spirits. But the end is more out of your control. Being you left the slab flat it would be worth the time to sand it down and start fresh IMO. Would only take a couple hrs. Then add japan drier to the tung and 1 light coat. It should be good to top coat in a few days.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

that looks awsome. i would lighten it up also. redwood has a great curl to it almost as good as koa. i bought a slab of koa on ebay several years ago for like $200 shipped. i had it resawed and made a big box for my mantle. it is awsome, the wood looks 3d. i spent like 5 months looking for the right piece
before i found one. i could most likely sell the box for like $800 to $1,200. i saw some in hawaii, smaller selling for $2,500.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

looks freakin awesome


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

V-TRAIN said:


> that looks awsome. i would lighten it up also. redwood has a great curl to it almost as good as koa. i bought a slab of koa on ebay several years ago for like $200 shipped. i had it resawed and made a big box for my mantle. it is awsome, the wood looks 3d. i spent like 5 months looking for the right piece
> before i found one. i could most likely sell the box for like $800 to $1,200. i saw some in hawaii, smaller selling for $2,500.


Throw up a pic, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Wicamper77 (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful racks. I am inspired to get down in my wood shop!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

This thread is a perfect example of why I hate photo-bucket. I think If you don't have a PB account you can't see the pictures. either that or PB is offline a whole lot.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

PB is just a link, so when the persons account goes cold, full or changes in either PB system or AT the link is broken and the photos are lost. Not much can be done because if AT stored all the photos the server would be insane and expensive.


----------

